# Kleines suspend Problem unter KDE

## michael_w

Hallo,

```

[19]  default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma (stable) *

```

In dem KDE Menü gibt es bei mir die Optionen Standby-Modus und Ruhezustand.  Bei Ruhezustand passiert (fast) gar nichts. KDE wechselt sofort zum login von sddm. Bei Ruhezustand macht KDE offenbar einen suspend to disk. Als root kann ich aber ein s2ram machen und alles ist gut (suspend to ram). Wieso kann das KDE nicht? Wo muss ich da ansetzen?

----------

## asturm

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE#Services

----------

## michael_w

 *asturm wrote:*   

> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE#Services

 

hmm, naja, ich hab jetzt alles nochmal durchgesehen. Es läuft hier dbus, eudev und consolekit. Was ich so ersehen kann ist es auch alles richtig konfiguriert. Gibt es da irgendwelche logs wo man nochmal was ersehen kann?

----------

## toralf

Kannst Du denn "mem" bzw. "disk" nach /sys/power/state reinschreiben bzw. "s2ram" oder "s2idle" nach /sys/power/mem_sleep ?

----------

## michael_w

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Kannst Du denn "mem" bzw. "disk" nach /sys/power/state reinschreiben bzw. "s2ram" oder "s2idle" nach /sys/power/mem_sleep ?

 

```

michael@ryzen ~ $ cat /sys/power/state 

freeze mem disk

michael@ryzen ~ $ cat /sys/power/mem_sleep 

s2idle [deep]

```

Das steht da schon drin. Und nun?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

es war eher so gemeint:

```

echo mem > /sys/power/state

```

Und dann schreiben, was passiert!

MfG. Stefan

----------

## michael_w

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> echo mem > /sys/power/state
> ...

 

Okay, als root ausgeführt macht der pc einen suspend to ram. Als user scheitert es an der Berechtigung:

```

michael@ryzen ~ $ echo mem > /sys/power/state

bash: /sys/power/state: Keine Berechtigung

michael@ryzen ~ $ ls -l /sys/power/state 

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4096 14. Feb 15:54 /sys/power/state

```

----------

## Yamakuzure

 *michael_w wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   Kannst Du denn "mem" bzw. "disk" nach /sys/power/state reinschreiben bzw. "s2ram" oder "s2idle" nach /sys/power/mem_sleep ? 
> 
> ```
> 
> michael@ryzen ~ $ cat /sys/power/state 
> ...

 In "/sys/power/mem_sleep" steht, dass "deep" ausgewählt ist. toralf schlug vor, dass du auf "s2idle" wechselst:

```
echo s2idle > /sys/power/mem_sleep
```

----------

